# Autotune Gadget for Windows 7/8



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Autotune has recently gone from "would be nice" to necessary for me so I wrote a Windows Desktop Gadget to do it and thought I would share it here. It's pretty basic at the moment with no options or error checking but it does the job.

When you install it, it will open ready to configure.










Once configured, you can leave it as is or shrink it down.










I think the fields are self explanitory but feel free to ask any questions.

To install, download the attached ZIP and open it. Then double-click the file you find inside: *DirecTV Auto Tune.gadget*

This will install it on your Windows 7/8 desktop. If you're not familiar with Windows Gadgets, you can access them by right-clicking your desktop and selecting "Gadgets".

Please let me know about any bugs you find or any features you might want.

ETA:
If you'd like to have multiple auto-tunes you can run the gadget multiple times.

Edited:
Removed DirecTV logos from gadget.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That's a pretty neat little tool.

- Merg


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

The Merg said:


> That's a pretty neat little tool.


Yes, it is!


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

it works. neat! don't really need it, put love checking stuff out. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Neat gadget! If I could suggest an addition, add a keypad icon for manual channel change anytime.

(and I should take a look at programming a gadget)


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Neat gadget! If I could suggest an addition, add a keypad icon for manual channel change anytime.
> 
> (and I should take a look at programming a gadget)


I think I'm going to do that as a seperate gadget.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

It was suggested that I remove the DirecTV logos from the gadget so I have now done so. The OP has been updated with the new version and thumbnails. There is _no_ additional functionality at this time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Which tuner gets the command when used with an HR DVR?
Probably the foreground tuner, right?


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes. It's as if you sent the command from a hand-held remote.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Excellent Gadget.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job! Might use it on occasion, if I have my laptop on and want to make sure I don't miss the start of a live event.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Does this work if your DVR is not connected to the Internet ?
Thanks


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes. But you do need to be connected to your home network.


----------



## five (Sep 21, 2012)

I would've PM'd you but I don't have enough posts to do so. I am wanting something like this for dishtv receivers. Do you think it would be possible?

I have a thread here:
[x]http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208987[/x]


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry but I just don't know.


----------



## 7echnique (Sep 30, 2021)

Throckmorton said:


> Autotune has recently gone from "would be nice" to necessary for me so I wrote a Windows Desktop Gadget to do it and thought I would share it here. It's pretty basic at the moment with no options or error checking but it does the job.
> 
> When you install it, it will open ready to configure.
> 
> ...


I know this is about a decade old, but im still hopeful. Im looking for something like this. But i cant find the download link, anyway it still exists or something like it?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

7echnique said:


> I know this is about a decade old, but im still hopeful. Im looking for something like this. But i cant find the download link, anyway it still exists or something like it?


Did you try contacting Throckmorton since he is the one that posted it?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

studechip said:


> Did you try contacting Throckmorton since he is the one that posted it?


Throckmorton's last activity was on 28 April 2016.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Throckmorton's last activity was on 28 April 2016.


Perhaps, but I doubt anyone else would have the requested information.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I wonder why the .zip file didn't survive.

This should be doable with the Python DIRECTV (SHEF) library from Chris Talkington and a little Tkinter thrown in for a GUI.

GitHub - ctalkington/python-directv: Asynchronous Python client for DirecTV (SHEF)


----------

